# Adventures in Babysitting



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

As you all know I was in boston for the last week for my dads birthday. What you don't know is that I left capote with my best friend who used to work for petsmart and has a dog herself that Capote gets along well with so I figured he'd be well cared for..

Well..after the third hour passed of me grooming out the skin tight matts in his coat last night, I decided that nobody could take care of my baby like me. :brick: 

Granted I know she treated him well and all that good stuff, but she has a chihuahua and has no idea that you have to brush a long haired dogs coat EVERY day or else he starts to look like a rastafarian.

I didn't yell at her. I just..mentioned the 3 hours it took working out his coat. And he was not a patient pup about it either....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I can related.

I had to leave a few times this year, once for business and once for anniversary and both times I left my daughter with VERY detailed instructions on how to take care of Gucci's coat and other stuff. Well, needless to say....I'd bet she (my daughter) never picked up a comb :frusty: OR took her outside to pee/poop!!!!!!I came home to a mangy looking dog that was peeing on my bathroom rugs. ARGHH!



Let's just hope Capote doesn't have the housebreaking regression too!

Kara


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am already trying to figure out what we are going to do with Marley when we are going on our spring break trip to Hawaii. We didn't even have him yet when we booked the trip far ahead and it was always supposed to be a no dog trip, so taking him is not an option.

As I am looking around, I am thinking that I need to find a Havanese owner with a securely fenced yard that does boarding, too, to make sure his needs are perfectly understood and met. I know my breeder does take in dogs for people on vacation, but I didn't look at her place for that purpose when we got him. I may swing by there tomorrow on the way to the Hav fest in Auburn and "interview" her how she handles boarders....

Anyone in Washington with suggestions? 

Alexa


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My friend who is a pro groomer boards. I won't tell you her rates :jaw: but you do get a dog that is probably better groomed than when you dropped him off! She does boarding to pay for her agility lessons with a word team member 

You are probably flying thru LAX... just drop the puppy off with me <BG> I think someone just posted a dog sitting thread. I will eventually have to be looking since the move but vet techs, bonded/insured prof sitters, family friends, college kids who can stay at your home. I just avoid taking my dogs in at all costs.

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm also a little worried about leaving Kubrick with someone... especially for our honeymoon which will be for 10 days. I have no idea who is going to take care of him! My sister would love to, and he adores her, but I don't think she would be that great at it. For one thing, she loves to go out to bars and clubs and for another, I can't see her brushing him well during that time... it's just not something I think she would do... I have time to find someone, just not looking forward to it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Alexa said:


> I am already trying to figure out what we are going to do with Marley when we are going on our spring break trip to Hawaii. We didn't even have him yet when we booked the trip far ahead and it was always supposed to be a no dog trip, so taking him is not an option.
> 
> As I am looking around, I am thinking that I need to find a Havanese owner with a securely fenced yard that does boarding, too, to make sure his needs are perfectly understood and met. I know my breeder does take in dogs for people on vacation, but I didn't look at her place for that purpose when we got him. I may swing by there tomorrow on the way to the Hav fest in Auburn and "interview" her how she handles boarders....
> 
> ...


****raises hand*****

I'll keep Marley and Kubrick  Ladies, Just drop him off, I'll make sure his coat is gleaming and he's perfectly coifed. How does he like his meat? Rare or Medium well?? tee hee.

Virginia Beach, VA isn't TOOO far out of yalls' way?  tee hee.

I'm sure my daughter gave Gucci attention and love and fed her well, I think she just slacked on the grooming and potty times, she probably thought I wouldn't notice and just put pads out. Lazy teenie-bop! :frusty:

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina I think the Acela is only 3.5 hrs to my house from Penn station, Kubrick is always welcome to come spend time with my boys.

Also

GO SOX
Sending lots of love to our boys tonight


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! You guys are great! I'm sure that Kubrick would love love LOVE to spend time with Gucci and Riley and Monte! LOL. Although at 3.5 (and 5 hour to Kara's) trip might be a bit of a deterrent!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

*YEAH SOX!! *

I'm getting all kinds of crap from work today..lol. But I'm standing strong!!

*THIS IS OUR YEAR!!*

I can feel it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I feel for you in dealing with poor Capote's coat. I've enjoyed having Ricky's summer puppy cut and I even trimmed more in August because it was so easy to care for. I did want to keep it longer throughout winter, but I knew I'd be away for a week recently and that my 12 yr. old daughter would be doing the grooming. I purposely trimmed Ricky yet again, just so it would be easier on Lina. 

No one here, incl. me, wants to trim Sammy because he has a thin coat, with barely a wave at the bottom of it and he'd look like a rat if he were cut down! lol His hair isn't cottony though, so rather simple to care for so long as you comb it every 2 or 3 days.

I came back and Lina had only combed them once. ARGH!!! Hubby and the boys would never even have tried, so better than nothing, but I did spend a bit of time getting Sammy's mats out and even had to deal with a biggy yesterday left from that time. I can't imagine having Ricky in full coat!! He
has thick and wavy hair and he'd look like Kubrick's Rastifarian in no time! LOL
I can't imagine 10 days of very little grooming ....... ugh! 

You're all right. Ideally, you want someone who knows the Havs and how to groom from the skin out, regularly. Too bad most Hav forum members live so far from each other!!


----------

